# Those Darn Little Lickies



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Saydee's 5 months now and has always been a little licker. We've always thought it was sweet and in fact were told by a trainer to encourage licking as opposed to nipping. 

Late night is snuggle time in our house. Myself, my DH and Saydee cuddle up and get wound down for bedtime, usually by watching Scrubs and participating in lots of heavy petting (NOT the kind you are thinking of - dirty mind!) 

Anyway, this is one time of day where Saydee gets her lick on. Lately, she's been a obsessed with Daddy. She will lick him to death - ears, eyes, whole face. Needless to say, it's getting to be a bit much.

We've been pushing her away and saying "OFF!" but feel a little unsure of ourselves. Do we banish licking altogether? Or should we just do like we've been doing and continue to push her off when we've had enough? I feel bad because we've always allowed it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick is also a licker. He doesn't know when to stop. We have to tell him "enough" and push him away. I don't see that there's anything wrong with that... it teaches him that everything has a limit. It was just like when he was little and used to RLH on the couch and jump ON us. We had to teach him that he can run around us but jumping on us is NOT cool. Now he's really funny... he will run BETWEEN us on the couch but stops short of touching us when he's in one of his moods. It cracks me up.

Anyway, all that to say that yes, you should teach Saydee the meaning of Enough and use it when you want to.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Lina
It's so easy to second guess what you are doing when training. I was afraid maybe I was sending a mixed message by letting her lick and then making her stop. But I like what you said about her needing to understand the concept of "enough".

I feel so bad when I push her away because she really is such a little love. I'll just be laying there and she'll suddenly jump up from the foot of the bed and run to my face and lick, as if she's just checking on me. Once satisfied, she'll either move on to Daddy or go back and lie down again. Saydee-So-Sweet.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Maya, glad you brought up the subject of licking. Abby drives me crazy with TOO much licking, too! I just say "No licking" and push her face away. If in bed in the morning, I put the sheet over my head and she gets the message and goes away!! I am curious to know if all Havanese are such compulsive lickers??

Kathie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We have a comand in my house "Stop licking" which makes my guys stop licking, whether it is us, each other, or themselves. It has never discouraged them when they are allowed to provide lots of kisses. Lexi just backs away and licks the air in front of you, if she cant have you! There should be a happy medium and she will learn it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, Kubrick will lick the air too! I think it's compulsive... his tongue just NEEDS to be moving when you're petting him, LOL.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Lina said:


> Laurie, Kubrick will lick the air too! I think it's compulsive... his tongue just NEEDS to be moving when you're petting him, LOL.


How about the actual LENGTH of the tongue. I swear Saydee's tongue must extend 8 inches past her teeth. She can get that tongue in to just about any crevice. The worst is when she licks down your ear canal and gives you the "Willies".


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo is a big licker too. He gets so intense when he's into it that I eventually have to push him off and say enough. It happens a lot in my house, especially in bed, either at night or in the morning. Bailey just gives one or two gentle lickies and looks at me so lovingly before going off on his own to relax or start humping (or being humped by) Milo.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm not sure this would work for you-- ok I admit, I let Jasper lick my lips...When I've had enough I blow him a raspberry...that stops him in his tracks... I like the idea of "enough."


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero CAN'T HOLD HIS LICKER !!!
But he has learned the word ENOUGH.
I've never had a breed that licks so much...gotta be a Hav thing!!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Cicero CAN'T HOLD HIS LICKER !!!
> But he has learned the word ENOUGH.
> I've never had a breed that licks so much...gotta be a Hav thing!!


I agree. I've never had such a professional licker before!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, licking goes on around here a lot, too. The most intense licking is when we've been gone, but they can sneak a quick one in once in awhile at other times, too. Doc and Izzy lick each other all the time, but Doc seems to be the biggest licker of the two. My granddog is an air licker....it's so funny!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, so I'm an oddity here. I can't stand being licked. I had an Elkhound that licked a lot, too. Tucker had even her beat, I think it must be a breed thing. I have never allowed licking, though, and from the start used "no licking!" very emphatically. Tucker doesn't lick me (hardly ever, although every once in a while he'll sneak in a quick little half/lick, watching me out of the corner of his eyes, as if "oops, how'd that happen? Maybe she won't notice." He still is pretty bad about licking someone else's hand, though, if they hold their hand in front of his face. How can a little licker resist that?! But, I keep working on it. He's now 20 months, and he'll stop licking anyone when he's told (by them) to "no lick!"

Sheri an Tucker


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

you are not alone sheri, i also prefer not to be licked.
i just blow in kaylie's face and she stops.

she will at the air also, mugsy on the other hand is a biter, small non hurting bites.
both drive me a little crazy.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Izzy loves to lick too. I don't mind one or two but that's enough for me. I just say Thank You and she stops. She goes crazy licking my son and DH, they always laugh when she licks them so she seems to do the obsessive licking more with them. When you blow in her face, it makes her lick more. When my son, Josh, comes home from school he lays on the ground and she jumps on him and licks him like crazy. I don't think he can even breath sometimes, he loves it though:biggrin1:.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Both mine are licking monsters. It is cute, but after a few it is annoying. We tell them off, or move them and leave. They get the picture after that.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley is my big kisser, he loves giving bear hugs with loving kisses. I have been lucky with using my release word "ok" with him. To him "ok" means we are done doing what I have asked so when I use it during kisses he just stops and gets off me. It's amazing how many things I use his release word for.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> Laurie, Kubrick will lick the air too! I think it's compulsive... his tongue just NEEDS to be moving when you're petting him, LOL.


Buy him/her a shirt that says "can't hold his/her licker." To me, that's the joke that never gets old with Posh...yes, she too belongs to the lick a lot club. I think it's a Havanese thang.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oops! I didn't read Dale's post...see great minds do think alike, just not when you're talking in the Political Debate thread...


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't stand the licking. It's been one of my biggest gribes. So much so, that I started putting lemon juice on my hands to get him to stop (yep, just dried my hands out, lol) But, now that my Cooper isn't here..I'd glady take a few.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Tritia said:


> I can't stand the licking. It's been one of my biggest gribes. So much so, that I started putting lemon juice on my hands to get him to stop (yep, just dried my hands out, lol) But, now that my Cooper isn't here..I'd glady take a few.


AMEN to that, Tritia!


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Havanna isn't a licker (she actually likes to nip noses!). Olivia, however, oh my!!! My husband keeps his hair very short (military), and Olivia obsessively licks the back of his head (must feel like peach fuzz on her tongue!). He calls her Miss Licks-a-Lot.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Since Ricky hardly licked, it was funny to get Sammy who is a compulsive licker! He too will lick at the air when you blow gently on his face and will lick as long as he possibly can. It's nuts, but we also say 'enough' when we're tired of it. When Ricky licks, and it doesn't happen often, it's a slow, fat tongue, gentle lick. Sammy licks like a lizard, flicking his tongue out 1000x/day! LOL


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Saydee does the *slow-lick* when she's sleepy - long, lazy licks with pauses and plenty of slobber, often contained to your foot or hand.

But she also has the *"I love you and I'm checking you over to make sure you are okay licks"* which are intense, mostly facial licks that will start at an earlobe and progress (if allowed) to the ear canal, the forehead, brows and eyelids, and... by then we just can't take any more and are usually laughing and pushing her off because it tickles. It's almost like a little monkey checking her siblings's fur for nits...

Saydee also likes to lay ON TOP OF MY HEAD, with half her body resting on my pillow and the other half (hopefully her face) resting on my forehead. That cozy postition soon leads to the previous mentioned "love you, checking you out" licking technique.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper is my licker...(Cash, just nudges you, unless Jas is licking and then he'll try out a tentative lick) If we just get home, he licks,licks, licks, and then stops and looks at you right in the eyes-- and then does a few more. 

If he is sitting on my lap-- he will twist his head around and stare me down, some how I know that means...lean forward I want to lick your pretty face. Well it's pretty to him anyway


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, Kubrick will twist his head too to get at your face and if you don't bend down to him, he will turn around on your lap, put his paws up on your chest and lick lick lick. Sometimes he will turn around just so he can stare at you are you pet him, though. Silly boy!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Lina
I like the new avatar but I do miss the tongue pic of Kubrick. That was something!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

silly boy? that's what we love about them!! Now Cash is a silly boy!! the other week, I was home sick lying on the couch-- Jasper being the nurturer, climbed up by my feet and crawled up to my chest and gently licked me... and then settled down just looking at me...well Cash, who has to always have what Jasper has and more, jumps up on my head (remember Cash is 22 lbs) and then positions himself between me and Jasper kind of on my neck--- no licks, just possession. this actually happened two times through out the day... poor Jasper he just retreated and lied by my feet.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maya, yeah, I know that picture was beyond awesome!  But I did need a change... I get antsy using the same pic for too long and I had that avatar pic of him up since May! That's a LONG time for me.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Lina
That pic was priceless. You should have it framed  He's cute in his new avatar pic, too. He's quite a little character! Did you give him acting classes, or what?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, he doesn't NEED acting classes... he's a complete character all by himself. 

Missy, I agree, that's why we love them! Your boys sound just as silly as Kubrick.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> When Ricky licks, and it doesn't happen often, it's a slow, fat tongue, gentle lick.


 Haha, Marj, that's exactly Oliver. He doesn't usually like but if he does it's the slow, fat tongue variety.

I've had other lickers in the past and one in particular. What finally worked with her was saying "Ouch!" when she licked. She'd stop immediately and get a really funny look on her face like "Are you serious? THAT hurts? You gotta be kidding!", but it stopped her in her tracks nevertheless! 

Yeah, Lina, I like the new pic too, but that little tongue pick of Kubrick was priceless!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> silly boy? that's what we love about them!! Now Cash is a silly boy!! the other week, I was home sick lying on the couch-- Jasper being the nurturer, climbed up by my feet and crawled up to my chest and gently licked me... and then settled down just looking at me...well Cash, who has to always have what Jasper has and more, jumps up on my head (remember Cash is 22 lbs) and then positions himself between me and Jasper kind of on my neck--- no licks, just possession. this actually happened two times through out the day... poor Jasper he just retreated and lied by my feet.


Missy I can just see Cash jumping on you and doing this, what a silly boy. Riley will actually do that to me with my laptop if he wants my attention and I have been on the computer too long. So if anyone sees a really funky post from me that was Ry's bum sitting on my keyboard and actually hit the enter key before I could fix it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Missy I can just see Cash jumping on you and doing this, what a silly boy. Riley will actually do that to me with my laptop if he wants my attention and I have been on the computer too long. So if anyone sees a really funky post from me that was Ry's bum sitting on my keyboard and actually hit the enter key before I could fix it.


Yes, Leeann, blame the alcohol on the dog...

:laugh:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It is so cute to hear about everyone's lickers 

Benji licks DH's face, especially his face and ears, when it is bedtime. Lizzie licks when she wants attention from me. I don't let Benji and Lizzie lick me on the face unless I have been away for too long and they are way too excited to see me.


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a frantic licker, too. DH lets Casey get away with it more than I do. She loves to lick all over the face/head, and nibble, nibble, nibble on the ears. If no bare skin is available, she will resort to licking the clothing (i.e. the shirt you have pulled up over your face for protection). DH is always amazed at how she can get her tongue right down into the ear canal! Talk about the willies!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I have two different lickers. Rico, when he was young was a licking fool! Now that he is older, and more sophisicated.....he licks gentle little "hello" licks. He used to drill in ears, but no more. He will lick my hand laying in bed, if I have applied moisturizer. I used to have to put my hands under the covers or under the pillow.....But he has slowed down.

NOW LUCY......is insane about licking. She thinks my earlobe is something to suckle and the extra bit of skin under my chin, on my neck (gobble-gobble)......... She easily drives her little tongue in my nostril!! Makes me nuts!! I push her down, say no, off, down, whatever works. But when she's in a "lick-fit" there's nothing stopping her, short of putting her on the floor and ignoring her.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Kathie said:


> Maya, glad you brought up the subject of licking. Abby drives me crazy with TOO much licking, too! I just say "No licking" and push her face away. If in bed in the morning, I put the sheet over my head and she gets the message and goes away!! I am curious to know if all Havanese are such compulsive lickers??
> 
> Kathie


Sophie is a huge licker. She would slather my whole arm if I let her. She's always trying to lick the hubby...who breaks out in hives. We have to push her away and say no lick! She tends to do it when she feels insecure, when we wake up, when we come home, after she's been reprimanded...:nono:


----------

